# 04 Honda self-propel mower won't pull on grass



## dbcooper5140 (Sep 7, 2012)

This 04 Honda self-propel mower model# HRR2163TDA has been in the shop a couple of times. It works for a short time then quits pulling on grass. The repair shop has replaced the belt and they say they can't find anything else wrong with it. Could the problem be with the transmission? Anybody have any idea what else it could be?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Could you post model # of the mower. Why do they keep replacing the belt? Is it breaking?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The problem is likely inside the transmission. probably a worn out clutch assembly. Individual repair parts are not available for this transmission and the entire transmission will need to be replaced. They run around $120.00 for a new transmission.


----------

